# Working After A Masters



## thecgoers (Sep 16, 2019)

Greetings,

I am graduating in October from a Masters Degree in Lisbon and will be trying to stay and work.
I have been told as a Non-EU citizen I am granted a visa for finding a job in my field.
imigrante.sef /prorrogar-permanencia/vet-ex
This link is the information about it...however I am unsure if I need to be earning a certain amount.
For example, I have a certain amount that I am possibly going to gain in a position of 800 per month.

Does anyone know if I have a specific income requirement?

Thank you!


----------



## thecgoers (Sep 16, 2019)

Sorry the link is not the one I posted... it is imigrante.sef .pt /renovar-residencia/art91-2/


----------

